# Reaching somewhere



## karim37

Hi,
how would you say "When do we reach London?" ?


----------



## winpoj

It depends on the way you are travelling:

Kdy dojedeme do Londýna?

Kdy doletíme do Londýna?

Kdy doplujeme do Londýna?

etc.

A general question might be: Kdy budeme v Londýně?


----------



## karim37

winpoj said:


> It depends on the way you are travelling:
> 
> Kdy dojedeme do Londýna?
> 
> Kdy doletíme do Londýna?
> 
> Kdy doplujeme do Londýna?
> 
> etc.
> 
> A general question might be: Kdy budeme v Londýně?



Thank you!
Am I correct in understanding that your sentences translate as:
When will we reach ....
When are we arriving ....
When do we arrive .....
and 
When will we be in London?


----------



## ilocas2

karim37 said:


> Thank you!
> Am I correct in understanding that your sentences translate as:
> When will we reach ....
> When are we arriving ....
> When do we arrive .....
> and
> When will we be in London?



1) When will we go by vehicle
2) When will we fly
3) When will we float

4) When will we be

These distinctions are really important for speakers of Czech.


----------



## werrr

winpoj said:


> A general question might be: Kdy budeme v Londýně?


Or: _Kdy dorazíme do Londýna?_


----------

